# CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks : Final items, huge thank you Pg. 19



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2012)

:run





It's the 7th Annual, CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks!!!!!















We started this mission 7 years ago on a very simple premises, ask for a donation of only $3...that's right, only $3.

We felt like $3 was an amount everyone could do. So many people want to help, but are unable to...this amount allows them to and them know that are helping and contributing to a very worthy cause. Chances Miniature Horse Rescue.

If you take that $3 times the number of LB Members, the dollar amount adds up quickly And for those nay-Sayers, yes it does work! We have proven it year after year to the tune of $3600 for one year all the way up to our highest amount of $7300 for a year!





Why 3, it's also just 3 short weeks away from Thanksgiving. We will be doing the mission for the next 3 weeks! Although some may get tired of the mission as it appears on the forum for a period of time, but the time really does fly by!!

It's 3 wonderful weeks of sharing, giving and thoughts of thanks!





We will have wonderful testimonies along the way! Stories of some very lucky horses and their plight, how they were saved by CMHR and the whole host of those who help. From the officers to the wonderful foster homes.





We have wonderful equine related gifts you may purchase. We have several matches along the way that make your donation worth so much more. We have gift that will be given depending on the amount donated. We have several special/awesome items along the way you will have to check back here to get that information!

Thanks to the wonderful, kind staff of LB who allow us to take up their space each year for such a wonderful cause, you are for sure THE BEST!

Please DO NOT PIN...we pride ourselves on keeping this on



.

TO DONATE YOUR $3 OR WHAT YOU CAN:

If paying by Check please send to:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Putting $3 Mission in the notes(For)*

*Or go to: *http://chancesminihorserescue.org/ and select the Paypal button to make a donation.

While you are on their page, please take a look around!

Learn what they do, where your money will go.

Visit the sale barn, I know they have something your miniature needs!





We will update you often on the total, the CMHR treasure is one busy person this time of year and we want it that way!

We all have so very much. Our horses are snug in a barn in a warm bedding, knowing food will be brought to them today.

It takes our village to make sure all horses have the same.

Be thankful, show your thanks, give to CMHR today!

NOW, LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!





















:BananaHappy





OH YEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH, I SO LOVE THIS TIME OF YEAR!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2012)

There are many other ways you can help CMHR, we will be posting those here along the way.

For now, we DO want your $3!

Another way to help CMHR:

*SPONSOR A HORSE TODAY!*

*Sponsor your favorite CMHR horse for only $10/month!*

When you sponsor a CMHR foster horse, your donations go directly toward purchasing food and care for that horse. In return for sponsoring in this manner, you will receive a monthly update about your foster horse complete with photos! Please use the "PayPal Donate" button to become a sponsor. Be sure to state that your donation is to be used as a sponsorship and provide the name of the horse you wish to sponsor. 

Sponsoring a horse in someone's name or in honor of someone makes a great gift! A card will be sent to that person to let them know of the donation. 

Sponsorship is also wonderful program for schools, church groups, and even businesses! So choose your special horse today!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 1, 2012)

I know I personally love this time of year. Ask last year's checkbook just how much! LOL! I kinda got carried away with a couple of Ozark Mountain's auctions





Will there be such auctions again this year?


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2012)

Joy, I think you need to set a new record this year!! lol





We thank you so very much and yes, we have those auctions and many more!

Please watch for them and others and many other matches and surprises!!





It is the time of year to share!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoping to hear who our first donor is this year!!!!!!!!

Hit paypal on their front page!! Will also put the paypal address here as soon as I can find Connie!


----------



## chandab (Nov 1, 2012)

I was wondering when the post would go up.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2012)

Woooooooohoooooooooo we have our first prize/gift available. Yip, already, because we have soooo many to offer you...for all our thanks!!

Anyone who donates $25.00 between NOW AND MONDAY 11-5-12 AT NOON, will receive a white CMHR T-shirt. You may either pay by paypal or send in a check. That check needs to be postmarked by Monday. So you are helping an awesome cause and YOU get the shirt!! Addresses are listed on the first post.

​Just a note, these shirts are being donated by an anonymous donor NOT by CMHR. So they get even more money by the shirts being purchased!! That's what, triple the deal!!





From now till Monday, free CMHR Shirt!! You may let us know here, or you can send me a message with your information so we can get the shirt to you in the correct size!

This family is by far thhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee best!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, I see so many new names/faces! So exciting!! If you have any questions please feel free to ask, if I can't answer it for you I will sure find someone who can!!

Thanks for all your help.

If it is a CMHR question, maybe go to their site and take a look around.

http://chancesminihorserescue.org/


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2012)

It's payday!! We hope you have an extra $3 left over, or any you can give and remember the horses with CMHR!

We are all so thankful for all we have, here's hoping you can spread what your horses have to others in need!

Hoping to hear that paypal button ring a lot today!!





Remember, now through Monday, a New CMHR t-shirt to all who donate $25 or more, given by an anonymous donor...thank you!!

HERE WEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, Frankie...let's just say I'm going to start off this year's giving now.

$3 per animal.

Horses: Cha Cha, Izzy, Baby, Missy

Dogs: Boo, Hermione, Sadie

Cat: Simba (aka Kit-Kat)

+1 to make it an even $25


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, I think we have been giving $3 each, for our 10 minis, every month for two years now. Now we lost one of our minis earlier this year, at about the same time we were blessed with 3 foals, so I guess I need to change our monthly check to $36. It is so easy to do with automatic on-line bill payment, I urge others to consider this option!

Mary


----------



## Connie P (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you so much Carolyn for once again heading up the CMHR 3.00 Mission Of Thanks! This is certainly one of our largest fundraisers and we so appreciate it!

I have asked Shannon to place the Paypal button here for convenience purposes.





Thank you VERY much Mary for being the first to donate!





When I have some more time I will post a story or two - or maybe Marty will stop by with her fabulous writing skills.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2012)

:ThumbUp What a wonderful thing to come home to...thank you Joy and Mary so very very much!!

Everything you give goes to a wonderful cause, for a wonderful group of horses who wouldn't have a loving place to call home with out you!!

I don't know if we will set a record this year but we are sure going to give it all we got, but we need your help!!

Next time you are out at the barn ask your horses what they'd like to give, what they could do with out so you could help out others, I am sure they will come up with something!



I know mine do, and once I ask, they just keep coming up with things!

Thank you all so very much!

It is going to be an awesome three weeks!!



:SoHappy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2012)

If anyone has an equine gift they would like to donate for us to use as a gift, or to auction or to give away at a certain price, please private message me. We don't want them all up at the same time, I will spread them out some. Just let me know, for some, this is their way of giving because they have that extra "something" just lying around. It may be valuable to someone else. Again, please message me with the item!

Appreciate all and any they anyone can do!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2012)

It's the weekend!!



Well, for me that means I work! I hope most have the weekend off and while you are looking at the forum or elsewhere you will take the time to push that paypal buttom for CMHR!! Or included a check to them while paying your bills for the week!

Address and information on the first page, first post.

It's the most thankful time of the year, we're asking you to share that Thanks!

Really, only $3, combined the total makes one huge difference for a lot of horses in need!

ENJOY!

Don't forget to fall back!


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2012)

So I'm able to send you photos of a donation, could you please email me Carolyn? [email protected]


----------



## wingnut (Nov 3, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Well, I think we have been giving $3 each, for our 10 minis, every month for two years now. Now we lost one of our minis earlier this year, at about the same time we were blessed with 3 foals, so I guess I need to change our monthly check to $36. It is so easy to do with automatic on-line bill payment, I urge others to consider this option!
> 
> Mary


Mary what a great idea! Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy Saturday to you all!! Hoping you all have an awesome weekend, shared with family and friends!!

Reo: my email is [email protected] I wanted it here for others as well, should have already done that.

Don't forget, now through Monday all who donate $25 will receive a FREE CMHR t-shirt!!  A great deal!!

If you are wondering what you might do without that would equal your $3 donations...well, Starbucks Coffee, that bag of fun size candy, one tanning session, the hair color x 30 that can wait one more week!!! There are sooooo many things, please consider, do you need it or is your $3 going to serve a much better purpose if donated to CMHR??


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2012)

I emailed you a donation of their choice of colors of one of my SHOW BOWS! Post it when you like!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks so much, it is a popular item and I did get the email!!

It's a lazy Sunday afternoon, take a few minutes to see what CMHR does for so very many!!!! Take a look at their site, feel free to ask any questions and hope you find the paypal button while there!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 4, 2012)

I so hope everyone had a GREAT weekend!!

We still have all these new CMHR shirts laying here that need to find a home, all you need do is donate $25 and one of them is yours!!

Note, they are not being donated by CMHR but by a donor!

Bills paid? So you know what you have left, an extra $25?? Would love to hear from you!!

An extra $3? Would ALSO love to hear from you!!

We always start this slow so I am not concerned, we know everyone is busy and will get to us as they can.

But how about today??


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just made the $25 donation via paypal. Would love to have one of the t-shirts partly cause I wear a lot of t-shirts, but also to let people know about CMHR. I will need a 2x please. I tried to email, but since I use gmail. I don't use an email program on my computer and it won't work. I can send my mailing info if I can get your email. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2012)

Dannigirl, thank you soooo very much!! It's a nice shirt AND you helped a great great cause!! Still giving away the shirts till noon today!! You may respond here or send a private message.

More prizes and gifts soon, very soon!! Please check back.

Hoping for a total in the next day or so, please help it to be a big first time total for this 2012 $3 Mission!!

Thank you again to each and every one of you for all your help, all forms of help and assistance to these horses!!


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 5, 2012)

YOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! I was hoping this thread would be here when I logged in today! I had a slight freak out that I had missed it and then relalized Thanksgiving hasn't happened yet! (Busy + addlebrained + not paying attention = DUH moments!!)

I would love a Tshirt! I will send my $25 if there is still time. If it's to late, I will still send $25 ))


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2012)

Liz, you will absolutely get that t-shirt!! Thank you so very much! And don't worry about the duh moments, I have had several lately, ok, today!! Thank you again so very much for your continued support!





Several more prizes coming up, next few days, so MAKE SURE TO CHECK BACK!!





I hope all of you started the week with a smile!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 5, 2012)

TO DONATE YOUR $3 OR WHAT YOU CAN:

If paying by Check please send to:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Putting $3 Mission in the notes(For)*

*Or go to: *http://chancesminihorserescue.org/ and select the Paypal button to make a donation.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2012)

STAY TUNED, WE HAVE A BIG MATCH COMING TODAY!!!

Make sure to check back soon today, we have a BIG match coming today, that also gets you a wonderful mini item!!!

This match will double your money AND you get a great gift!

THIS IS BIG!!!!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 6, 2012)

Getting ready to send a donation... excited to see what the "match" will be!



Thanks so much for doing this! I have posted a link to CHANCES on my FB page, hoping I can get my friends and family to help!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2012)

It's our FIRST match of the year!!





This donor, well actually 2 different donors have asked to remain anonymous. But still want to give a big THANK YOU to them both!!





It is people like them who allow CMHR to keep on caring and giving and doing one kick butt job! As do all of you!

You have from now until Friday at 9 p.m. to complete this, for any of you who donate $20, our one donor will also donate $20 for up to 10 people!! 

So your money has now been doubled!! The first 10 people who donate $20 a donor will also donate $20 for you!! Where else do you get paid that kind of return on your money?!

This person is willing to donate a total of $200 to CMHR with this match, but we first need your help.





But wait, there's more!

Also by donating that $20 you will also receive free a CMHR drink huggie AND a CMHR Tote Bag!! This is given by the 2nd donor, NOT CMHR! Both are great gifts!

To see a picture of these gifts go to: http://store.chances....org/index.html

Please dig deep, find that $20! Check the sofa, the car seats, the dryer...I know it's there somewhere!!

You may either donate by paypal, or by check. All the information is on the very first post of this thread. Also please let us know you are doing so as we may keep track of the 10!!

Thank you again to our wonderful donors!!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 6, 2012)

AWESOME! Count me in! I don't have Paypal, but I'm sending my $20 check in the mail now!



Thanks to the anonymous donors who are doubling my gift!!


----------



## REO (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks so much!!

We also have person #2 for this match!! Wow, we may not need until Friday!!





They too would like to remain anonymous,



but have sent me a message and it is dated, so he/she makes #2! I will get their info to the other donors to get them their gifts as well!

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Nov 6, 2012)

I just donated! $3 for every mini in my herd plus my big horse with extra from me! Thank you for doing what you do to care for the welfare of our minis!



Please continue to do it!

Becky M.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Becky, can you let me know what your total was, or just message me so I know whether or not to count you as one of the 10? Thanks!!!!

You have from now until Friday at 9 p.m. to complete this, for any of you who donate $20, our one donor will also donate $20 for up to 10 people!! 

So your money has now been doubled!! The first 10 people who donate $20 a donor will also donate $20 for you!! Where else do you get paid that kind of return on your money?! 

This person is willing to donate a total of $200 to CMHR with this match, but we first need your help. 





But wait, there's more!

Also by donating that $20 you will also receive free a CMHR drink huggie AND a CMHR Tote Bag!! This is given by the 2nd donor, NOT CMHR! Both are great gifts!


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2012)

Greetings all from your CMHR Board Member! I've been lurking here and there and finally had to comment. Carolyn you amaze me with your hard efforts here! For those that don't know, Carolyn has been doing this Mission of Thanks for CMHR for several years now. Its her labor of love to put in so many hours of her time to help us out. Carolyn has raised thousands of dollars for CMHR right here every year which has allowed us to save a bunch of horses from the mess they were in.. The bulk of our operating money does come from this Mission of Thanks and without it, we couldn't do as much as we do for so many horses out there. We have so many stories of horses we help behind the scenes and this cost money, a lot of money. Transportation eats us alive as you can imagine if we cannot find a foster home close by. Then the vet bills.......ouch! But its well worth it in the end to see a horse who was in big trouble be transformed into a nice healthy pain free adoptable horse with a bright future ahead. I'll be writting a couple of stories of some examples of horses for you to read about on this thread so for those of you that aren't sure you want to donate, it may help you decide.

And hope you don't mind, but I do need to sneak a little plea in here for foster homes so if anyone would like to discuss that, feel free to contact me or any other Board Member.

To all of you that have donated so far, I can't tell you how excited we are and so grateful to you.

And to Carolyn, you are one in the million. We've thanked you so many times before and we will always thank you in deepest appreciation. .


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2012)

Hope I'm in time to get matching funds, I just donated $20 via Paypal.

Will probably be back, but waiting to see what goodies and matches are yet to come.


----------



## Marty (Nov 7, 2012)

How about some CMHR FAQS and a great reason to foster or adopt a horse from us?

Over the years, we have changed up a lot of procedures and policies so this is for your information:

First and foremost, we do not send sick horses to anyone! All horses must have a coggins and health paper to go anywhere.

Our goal is to adopt out happy healthy horses who are pain free and can have a bright future.

We get written vet reports on each of our horses.

We are not in the euthanasia business. We always get 2 or 3 written vet opinions if euthanasia is on the table. We have not lost a horse in 3 years.

We do not adopt out dangerous horses. If we get a horse who is basically unruly or has no manners, he is put in the appropriate kind of foster home to learn otherwise.

Some of our horses have been trained for various things by their foster care givers such as driving or doing tricks etc. Some are shown when possible.

We do turn over registration papers to adoptors for show purposes when we have them

Adopting a horse from us is about as safe as it gets because we disclose everything we know about that horse to the adoptor and hold nothing back

We adopt out horses with coggins, vaccinations, feet trims all up to date and most of them have their teeth checked during their initial exam.

We never adopt out a stallion. All stallions are gelded during foster care

We do not adopt out horses for breeding purposes.

We do not adopt out miniatures 38" and under to run in the same fields with big horses

Our adopted horses can not be sold but must be returned to CMHR for us to re-home them


----------



## Connie P (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello to all!

I am finally finding another moment to stop by and wow - what a way to start folks!





Thank you so much to all the early birds! With all of your help and support we will have the opportunity to help more little horses in need. HUGE thanks to the anonymous donors whom are matching funds!









and Carolyn..............what would we ever do without Carolyn? Her committment to holding this fundraiser for us year after year is so very gracious.

CMHR has been meeting for several months going over many changes that we hope to bring foward in the upcoming months.

One of those changes is the plan for my husband and I to hopefully have the opportunity to purchase the land next to ours and build a CMHR sanctuary where we can bring the elderly horses that just need a place to "be" for the remainder of their days. I am currently working on this goal and we plan to fund this ourselves. I will be so very proud "if" and "when" this comes to be.

When we all come together in peace for a good cause many beautiful things can happen!





I want to take a moment to thank my wonderful Board Of Directors for without their help I would definitely be lost. These people are my right and left hands and I cannot say enough good about each of them!



Marty Garrison, Tammie Miller and Shannon Hobbs!

I do not have alot of extra time to spend here these days as I am super busy tending to my husband's business, running my own farm, organizing the rescue, remodeling my home amongst many other things, but please know that all of the generosity is not taken for granted or overlooked. Each and every one of you who continuously support CMHR are true blessings and every single penny means the world and goes directly to helping the little horses in need.

I want to take a moment to thank LilBeginnings for the love and support that they have always shown us! There really are no words to say thank you enough. HUGE HUGS!





I must run now as my desk overfloweth with paperwork. I hope everyone has a wonderful day and I will check back in again soon.

I really want to share a few happy endings with all of you!

Warm Regards,

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Frankie (Nov 7, 2012)

:SoHappy We have person #4, that means only 6 more to go! This donor WANTS to match your donation, they WANT to give this money, but we have got to have your help!! You can do this by mailing in a check as well, not just paypal, just let us know you are sending it and it is for this match!!

Marty, Connie...no thanks is needed, the only thing I do is talk from the comfort of my own home. While others do so very much more! Transports, you guys, all the board, this forum, all it's members and those wonderful foster homes who go outside in all conditions day in and day out to get these horses in tip top shape! They deserve all the thanks, as do all who work so hard for CMHR!!



But I am beyond happy and proud to be a part of it, and I thank CMHR for allowing me to do so.

So, we is taking up the next match? Only $20 and someone else is going to send in $20 for you as well!! Plus the 2 great gifts coming your way!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 7, 2012)

Carolyn, if my donation today qualifies for the tote and drink cozy, please pass those on to the next donor. [My mom has given me a half-dozen totes from a place she has donated to, so I have plenty of totes. And, I don't use the drink cozy things much.] Thanks.


----------



## REO (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't forget! You can always use the tote & cozy as part of your Secret Santa gift as a little something extra!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2012)

Great Idea REO!! I just love these little totes!

While you are on the CMHR sales page, take a look around, nice items at great prizes and we know some of your horse friends would love some of these for the holidays!!

We still have money to match!! Until 9 on Friday!!

Double your money!! Great gifts!!

To donate: first post provides the information. This match is by paypal or by check. I know our treasure would love to find more in her mailbox!!

Marty, great post on the foster homes, I think it provided information we were unaware of, thank you!!


----------



## New mini (Nov 8, 2012)

I just put in my $20.00 Last year I bid and won a wonderful bag of goodies from Ozark so I am waiting to see what else comes up and will make another donation later.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 8, 2012)

Last week my horses wanted to give $5 per horse for a total of $25.00. This morning they told me they would do without a few treats (as if I would let them do without) so they can give $4 per horse for $20.

The money has been sent through Paypal!

I love this annual "Mission of Thanks"!


----------



## Tammie (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone....Your CMHR Treasurer reporting in. First of all I would like to THANK everyone who makes this $3 Mission of thanks possible and to all our generous donors CMHR could not be possible without you.

Well we are a week into the 8th annual $3 Mission of Thanks and our total as of this morning with donations received, pledged and the matches we are at $350.00.



Not a bad start for the 1st week.

If you haven't made your donation yet but are planning to....maybe today should be the day! A $20 donation from the next 4 people will be matched dollar for dollar. So your $20 donation becomes $40 now how awesome is that!!!!





Check back there are more prizes and matches to come!!! Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 8, 2012)

WOW!! Thanks to all who have made a donation and doubled your money!! Don't you wish your bank did the same!





Happy to hear our total, the first week is always slow, but we know what it can do the last 2 weeks!! We sure need your help!

We need 4 more people to complete this match!  You give $20, a donor gives another $20 for you!! This is good until Friday at 9 p.m.

Believe me, this donor really wants to hand over the entire amount, so hope your payday is tomorrow and hope more you remember CMHR!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2012)

It's the final day of this match!!









We are still looking for 4 more people to double their money AND help a great great cause. As you have read so many wonderful people are giving so much of themselves and do so year around, can you assist just during this time of year, allowing all those others to assist the rest of the year for us, for these horses?

You guys are the best, I have been a member of this family for many years and I can say there is none like it!! Thank you so much.

We have several wonderful items/gifts coming up. Many have been very popular in the past, many new. So make sure to check back!!

Only 2 weeks to go and boy does it go by fast!

And remember, we are only asking for $3! Your $3 combined with all the other $3 makes one big total!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning guys! OK we have an 911 as we speak so hope you don't mind me Carolyn hijacking this thread for a minute. We need a foster home fast. We have 3 stallions located in WV (which we would have gelded of course). The general information is they have been abandoned for months, was stuck in 4 feet of snow and 1 has an injury to his foot. We cannot commit to taking them into our program without a place to put them until they are all fixed up and adopted. If anyone would like to foster them, or help hauling them, please go to our website and fill out the foster care form in detail and submit it to us right away. Thanks so much

www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## Connie P (Nov 9, 2012)

We have secured a foster home for all three. Thank you so much to anyone that was considering fostering. We still need foster homes in all states so please if you would like to become a foster home visit our website and fill out a foster application! You will be glad you did! Fostering makes ones heart sing!








Your donations will also help us to help these little ones in need. Continued thanks to all!

We would also like to step up and help the horses going up for auction in Oregon, but without foster homes we are unable to offer. If anyone out there in Oregon or any surrounding state would like to foster one or more of the 177 horses going up for auction out in Oregon we will do what we can to get them. Thank you!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, just as we do our largest fundraiser of the year, it appears it now needs to be bigger than ever!!

We still have 4 or the remaining 10 matches to go!

You donate $20 and someone will match that for you upping your donation to $40!!

Just post here and we will make sure the match is completed!!

IT'S PAYDAY FOR MANY, PLEASE CONSIDER YOUR GIFT!

PLEASE, NO AMOUNT IS TO SMALL, IT ALL ADDS UP AND WE NEED YOU ALL NOW!!

We have more gifts coming, AND more matches. Make sure to keep checking back.

Thank you to all and thank you again to CMHR for doing such a wonderful job!

Your horses are warm in a barn tonight, relaxing after dinner, help us to give that to all the horses, they deserve it!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2012)

Good morning to all, it is to be a beautiful weekend, get out and enjoy your miniatures and too think of others!





We have a wonderful gift donated by REO! She takes such special care in making these gifts just for you!

The 1st person to pledge $15 to CMHR and say it's for REO's SHOW BOW, will get their choice of color from my handmade Sparkle show bow colors.

RED, BLUE, BLACK, PURPLE, FUSHIA, SILVER, GOLD, GREEN.

You need to respond here, you may by paypal or just say you are sending in a check. 

Thank you Robin so very much!!





In addition, for the weekend until Sunday at midnight, anyone who donates 75.00 will receive a free burgundy CMHR sweatshirt!!

​Again this is being given by an anonymous donor, not CMHR. Any time you make a donation and you do not want to post but have a gift coming, please send me a message and we will make sure to get your gift to you.

We have so many generous people trying to encourage you to make that pledge, we are so very thankful for them and all they do! I hope to see many take advantage and help out. 

It is the time of year to share our thanks!!


----------



## REO (Nov 10, 2012)

I know there are a lot of new people here at Lil Beginnings! They might not know the story behind CMHR.

Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue was "born" here at Lil Beginnings many years ago when a lady posted about a poor little colt that we came to know as Chance. People here came together to try to help him. The idea to start a rescue for minis came about and a group formed and they've worked HARD to help mini horses in need ever since!

They do get donations all year long to keep up the work they do SAVING horses, but this $3 mission of Thanks is the BIG fundraiser that helps them a lot to keep going!

Please, if you have a few dollars to spare, this is a great cause! Please help if you can!

Thank you Carolyn for doing this each year and for everyone at CMHR and all the people that foster and adopt!

Here is what the show bows look like. This one is the gold color.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Robin so much for adding the story of Chance!! I wonder if he knows what he started? I hope we make him proud!!

Thank you again to everyone involved.

With trying to help all those in Oregon, the mission has become so very important!

What a beautiful gift, the first $15 takes a show bow of your choice of colors!!

We need to have a great weekend, take a few minutes to do what you can do, no matter how small. That is part of the reason we created a $3 Mission, so all could help!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2012)

Good morning to the best group of folks I know!





Check the past few posts, we have gifts for you and your dollars go to one wonderful cause!!

Make sure to check back, the next 11 days are packed with gifts and matches!! We will also have more stores/updates on horses who are now in their permanent homes, that you helped to get there.

Please share this information with those you know would want to be a part of our Mission.

I want to thank Connie for all her hard work and time she puts into CMHR. It takes a special person to lead an organization such as this, and she is for sure one of those people! I am taken back by her generosity for these horses and look forward to the progress of the home she plans for horses ready to retire. If it all comes together this will be one awesome retirement home for some deserving miniatures!

If anyone from CMHR has an update on the situation in Oregon, I know many would love to hear it!

We are down to a week and a half of our Mission of Thanks! Time is going quickly, please don't let it get away! No time like the present!


----------



## wcr (Nov 11, 2012)

The auction for the Oregon horses is December 8th. They have matched up papers for the older horses but the young ones will be sold unregistered. The SO MINI group is getting the word out to help these horses but 177 horses is a lot to absorb into one area's horse population. These horses will have been under vet care for about 3 months by the auction date. They will have 2 sets of vaccinations, wormed, treated, deliced and hooves trimmed. I have heard most of the stallions will be gelded.

These horses were confiscated in terrible condition and it has been rumored that the vet caring for them was caught with tears in his eyes several times. Some animals had to be euthanized and the ones up for auction will still be in rough condition. Our fear here is that not all the horses will find homes and end up in slaughter houses. We are doing what we can locally but it may not be enough.

I have dispersed my horses and the ranch is up for sale but is sitting here empty within 10 miles of the auction site. I have offered the use of my ranch to CMHR so hopefully we can save the ones that would go to the kill buyers.


----------



## Marty (Nov 11, 2012)

Kathi you're amazing to do that.

What bothers me so much about these types of things is that the horses will end up as someone's breeding stock, anyone's breeding stock and will be sold to just anyone for the bucks instead of having them properly placed into screened homes. People will decend on this auction like vultures and heaven only knows what kind of future they will have with some of them. This is one reason why CMHR wants to get our hands on as many as possible to hopefully ensure they get good homes with love.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi...I need to contact Diane G from Noddalotta to let her know I received her $20 donation for the $20 match and was wondering what color tote bag and drink cozy she would like? If she could please email me at her earliest convenience I would appreciate it.My email address is [email protected]. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2012)

To foster for CMHR you must go to our website and fill out a foster application. Send that along with photos of your farm and 3 letters of reference (vet, farrier, personal) to our Secretary Shannon. Her information can be found at the bottom of the form.  You cannot foster without being approved. Sorry, but it is our way of trying to be sure that each horse is placed in a safe and secure foster home.

Please do not purchase horses at auction and plan on surrending them into CMHR without approval. We must be certain that we have enough approved fosters before we commit to the horses. I would hate to have someone purchase horses thinking that they will just surrender them to us and then we have to tell them that we do not have a foster home available.

Thank you! 

We are here to help and would love to help out in the Oregon situation at this time, but need the approved foster homes before we make any committments. Thank you so much for your cooperation.

Warm Regards,

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so much Robin for the donation of your beautiful bows again this year and for sharing the story of Chance, the little horse that started this wonderful rescue.

Thank you Carolyn for your kind words. I certainly appreciate that. Rescue is truly a labor of love for all of us. (hugs)





Thank you to each and every person that helps - you are all very very much appreciated!

Hope everyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 12, 2012)

I never knew the story of Chance! Thanks for sharing!! Tammie - I sent you an email.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2012)

We still have the show bow donated by REO, look a few posts back on page 6 to see a picture!! $15 and it is yours! I have heard many many compliments on her bows, the quality of work and how much they are noticed!! This really is a great deal!!

A few more gifts tonight AND another match!! Check back!!!!!!!

Should be an exciting 10 more days!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2012)

We DO have the surprise buckets from Lisa at Ozark Mountain Tack!!




We just can not thank Lisa enough for her continued support each and every year.



It is wonderful people like this that help to make our fundraisers so successful!

We have a surprise bucket that is valued at $100! But we all know Lisa and she packs this surprise pack to the max! There are things for you, things for your miniature and all in between!! Quality items, items you and your horse need!





We are going to auction this item off. You must respond to this threat with your bid. If you would like to remain anonymous you may private message me and I will respond with the bid for you. The auction will run until Thursday at 9 p.m.

The bidding must start at $50. If you wish to raise the bid, it needs to be done in dollar amounts of 10.

You may pay by paypal or send in a check/money order.

Thanks Lisa so very much. Please visit Ozarks Holiday sale at http://www.marestare...ents.com/ozark/ for some great deals!!

To visit her site http://www.minitack.com/ for all your miniature needs and wants!!

I am sure many of you have read all that is going on across the country with horses in need. So CMHR needs you, simply $3 at a time.

Don't make me get out my Jerry Lewis video!!



:shutup


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2012)

TO DONATE YOUR $3 OR WHAT YOU CAN:

If paying by Check please send to:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Putting $3 Mission in the notes(For)*

*Or go to: *http://chancesminihorserescue.org/ and select the Paypal button to make a donation.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll bid $50.00 for the surprise bucket!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2012)

I will bid 60.00!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 12, 2012)

Hee Hee, make mine $70.00......


----------



## Frankie (Nov 12, 2012)

Ooooooooooops!!



:whistling My bad,



we don't have one $100 surprise bucket from Lisa at Ozark...BUT WE DO HAVE TWO!!





This auction will continue until Thursday, BUT we will take the two highest bidders!! It sure makes this auction exciting and fun!! Maybe a little more difficult for you, cause you really have to watch close to see if you are one of the TOP TWO! PLAN.... STRATEGICS!!





Lisa has given us two! Both are packed with over a $100 of miniature items, $100 each.

Check back!! Happy happy bidding!!






















Top 2 at this time:

Linda from LR Miniatures for $70

and Connie P at CLP for $60.

So to be in the top 2...you need bid at least $70. I'd go big or stay home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any questions, just ask!!


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll bid $80.00 on the Ozark bucket.

Sue





Edited to add: Oh, and $15.00 for the REO bow if it's still available


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2012)

WHOOO HOOO!!!!!! Let me know what color bow you choose.

When you pay your $15 holler at me and you'll get your bow


----------



## Connie P (Nov 13, 2012)

I will bid 90.00 on the Ozark bucket!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I love surprises, and, buckets! 





So, I bid $100.00.....


----------



## Shaladar (Nov 13, 2012)

110.00 for the bucket.





REO....money sent via PayPal this morning


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2012)

Wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo!



:ThumbUp

Top bids on the Ozark Surprise buckets are $110 and $100! AWESOME!

Just to let you know, you will be asked your favorite color and your mini size, along with your size. So even though a surprise, it will be personalized for you.

Great job guys!!

WE ONLY HAVE 9 DAYS TO GO...ONLY 9 DAYS!!!!!!



:run


----------



## Frankie (Nov 13, 2012)

We have an anonymous donor who is going to GIVE FOR YOU!!





This donor is going to give $3 for you, but you do have to post.

This is the request, share the story of your very first miniature, registered or not, and how you came to be involved with the miniature horse. They have also asked you include a picture if you have one.

You may only post once.

You are already on here, please share.

Closes Friday at 9 p.m.

I think this will be wonderful to read and I hope many get involved. I can't wait!!!!!





So all you do is post and a $3 donation will be given for you to the CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks!!

Go find friends, old ones and new ones and send them to this thread. The more posts, the more money!!

Thank you to this kind, caring donor!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH mystery donor! I will be including our story/picture here in the next 24 hours.....Julie & Casper

ETA: Frankie, sent you a pm.


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2012)

For the $3 donated for the story.......(thank you donator!)

As I was into big horses and had big horses all my life, I got the magazines, like Horse & Rider, Western Horseman etc. In the back of one I saw that photo of a mini foal standing on a man's hands. I looked into it and found some minis in TX. Paid a large amount for a breeding pair, not knowing anything about minis. The filly went over size within months of getting her (she aborted every foal for years after she was bred at Breeding age) and the stallion never dropped, so we had to buy another stallion. Bought the 2nd stallion from the same place and was shocked to see he had a bad bite, which the seller never told us. Needless to say, I never bought from her again and after years of having them, I sold them as pets. I won't say their names because I don't believe in hurting others and it was MANY years ago.

Come June, will mark our 20th year in minis. I've learned a lot, made many great friends! And I've done all I can to help others along the way to not make the same mistakes I made in the beginning


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2012)

This is such a great way for so many to help, and all you need do is type!! Thanks REO for sharing your story and for all you share!!

Surprise buckets go through Thursday, $3 Story until Friday!!


----------



## candycar (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's my $3 story

My husband of 27 years and I are both retired US Air Force. We retired to Kentucky, where hubby Mike is from in 2001. I always wanted and loved horses as a girl, but never got the chance to have one until we moved to Kentucky. We only have a ½ acre plot 1/4 of which is hill that can’t be used, and the family farm is down the road a bit, so I didn’t expect to ever get my childhood pony. Until…

June 2004- We saw an add in the paper for a 14 month old gray (silver dapple) mini filly! Mike talked me into going and seeing it, and the rest is mini history! Of course I fell in love at first sight and we went home and started building a stall and putting up fence! 2 weeks later we brought Jelly Bean (nee Mini Meadows Gypsy Delight, AMHR) home.

We played, primped and learned tricks together for 3 years. She and the LB forum have taught me so much about horses!

In March 2007 we decided to get Jelly Bean a horse friend. I have stayed friends with the lady we got JB from and had seen a little sad little appy mare there that I wanted. I talked her into selling and after another round of furiously adding onto JBs stall, we brought Lexy (nee Midnight Lexus, AMHR) home. The two hit it off right away and have been best buds since.

Last November we added an adorable little mini molly mule to the family. We call her CoCo Puff. She sure lives up to her name J she is very round and sweet although still very shy.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is my $3 story:

My son who was 7 years old at the time wanted to learn to drive horses instead of ride them. I had seen minis before and thought they were really cute so we did research on the breed and after looking at many ads, sending many emails and phone calls and visiting farms we decided on Cornerstone's Lil Peek A Boo. He was a 3 year old gelding. When we met him he was so patient with my son and was content to be led all over the place. Nick got running with him and tripped and fell. Peek just stopped beside him and looked at him like "you getting up or what"" It was decided Peek was our new horse. He has been a pleasure to have in our family.

This is my favourite picture of Nick and Peek


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 14, 2012)

Frankie, did you receive my pm? Julie


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 14, 2012)

First off, I would like to say a big THANK YOU to the wonderful donor who is donating for all of these awesome stories






My first miniature horse, was also a rescue case. In the summer of 2000, we were in the market for a driving horse. A friend had suggested we check out a local "killer buyer" barn, as they had a reputation for often buying drafts and draft crosses, many of which were trained to drive. As luck would have it, they did indeed have a cart pony available. He was an adorable Haflinger gelding, and we bought him on the spot. But on our way out, we passed a small pen containing three miniature mares. One, in particular, caught my eye. She was a dark liver chestnut, flaxen mane and one bright blue eye. She'd been abused at one point in her life, resulting in her being skittish and fearful. I assume that is why she ended up being purchased by the killer buyer. I didn't know much about Miniature horses at that time, but I fell in love with that little mare, and she too, came home with us. It's been twelve years, and I still own "Rose", as I call her. About a year after rescuing her, she came to realize that not all people would hurt her. She now loves attention, apples are her favorite treat. We own nearly 30 miniatures now, but Rose still holds a special place in my heart


----------



## chandab (Nov 14, 2012)

My story isn't so sweet or telling as some, and I'm not much of a story teller.

I've had saddle horses for over 20 years, but after moving back to my home state and getting married, I had somewhat lost interest in riding, but not horses. Sold down to 3 saddle horses, didn't need even that many if I wasn't riding, but I love them. Don't really recall how I decided on minis, but wanted more horses and decided minis were the ticket, if I wasn't going to ride, then I should have horses you don't ride. I was surfing sale sites, web sites and such, and came across Triple K minis in ND, and fell in love with a weanling colt, brought him home in I think February of 2005 and I think by the end of the year I had 3 here at home and 2 more on the way. I think I've bought at least one every year since, except this year, as 3 mares foaled out lovely colts.

Here's Dakota, the start of it all:


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you again, Secret Donor!!!! (((((Huuuuuuugggg)))))

Casper is our first miniature, he came to us in April of this year. I have lupus, and the last two years have been challenging learning to work around how it presents in me. My husband isn't animal oriented and has no horse experience...but my sister explained how horses help me maintain my mental health, so he agreed to give it a try.

I knew that a big horse was going to be more than I could care for, so I'd done my research and had an idea of what I wanted in a miiature (I came over from Arabs, so knew what I liked in conformation.). Over the next 6 months, I frequently saw an ad for a cremello stallion that did parades, but he sold to someone else first. I suspected he was the same horse in each ad, and wondered what his story was.

In April, ran across him again and went to see him. Person who had him told me their neighbors had gotten him to breed to their one bay mare for a buckskin, and no longer wanted him. Neighbor was planning to take him to auction. They THOUGHT--but weren't sure--this was third or fourth time he'd changed hands THIS YEAR, for this same reason. They received him free, just to " get rid of him without wasting gas to haul him" from the neighbor.

Casper was very thin when they got him, didn't respect fences (komikaze crawls under if he can) but otherwise seemed well-behaved in the two weeks he'd been with them. He'd been putting on weight and was calm when alone. (Has more than his share of testosterone around others!) He is more of a stocky type, which isn't what I was looking for, so I told them I wanted to think on it. This was when she apologized and said she had two others interested in him, one of whom was waiting with a trailer for word if I took him. They planned to use him as a breeder. Her apology was because she didn't want to pressure me for a decision, but they needed an answer. I declined and left, listening to her call the next person and tell them to come on.

I drove 3 miles down the road, with the whole situation weighing on my mind....something kept telling me he was just going to keep being shuffled around (and in my opinion he's not a stallion prospect).....so I turned around and drove back, apologized, explained my reasoning, and asked if he could live with me.They dropped his price to what the had in him....a vet call....and delivered him for me the next day.

In the time he's been here, Casper has been a WONDERFUL ambassador for the breed. He's converted my husband into a horse person, taught me how to communicate with more finesse, been an angel when I'm having a bad day....and a bit of a pip when I'm well!!

I apologize for not including pictures (can't attach with this phone



) however wanted to get this posted while donor was available! I plan to attach pictures tomorrow....Thanks all...Julie

*ETA:* Did quite a it of updating, and hopefully the video clip I found of my husband and Casper is properly attached. I didn't know he even liked Casper this much!!



:ThumbUp Ran across the video when I was doing some trouble-shooting form him...nify, hunh??!!Gonzalo and Casper.MOV


----------



## Frankie (Nov 14, 2012)

What a great day! I have so loved all your wonderful stories! If you don't know we have someone donating $3 for every post on how you got into miniatures! They are giving $3 for you, you just need to post!

This goes until Friday at 9 pm.

Ozark Mountain Tack Surprise Buckets: top 2 bidders at this time are: $120 (anonymous bidder through me) no not me, and $110. We have 2 surprise buckets packed with miniature horse items for you and your horse! You must bid on this post, or send me a message to do it privately.

This goes through Thursday at 9 pm.

Coming up this weekend we have several wonderful prizes, 3 of these prizes we have never had before and I am so excited about them 



, 1 of these were very popular last year. 







PLUS, we have another wonderful match to increase your donation!!

This next week is going TO BE PACKED with many more prizes and matches! 



 You are going to have to check back often to see what all is going on and who has stepped up this year to help us out!! 



:yeah


----------



## chandab (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't wait to hear what the new prizes are.

I got one of the Ozark buckets last year, it was absolutely awesome.


----------



## Tami (Nov 14, 2012)

My story goes way back......I had gone to the very first Midwest Horse Fair in Madison WI. It was there I saw my first miniature horse. I fell in love. I don't remember the year, but a guess would be late 70's, but there was the most AMAZING stallion there and after seeing him I knew I wanted to get a mini for myself. There was also a gorgeous mare with a newborn filly at her side. But finding a mini that I could afford was not easy, at that time they weren't cheap. I found a bred mare that was 34" and bought her in 1982. Her registered name was Tiny (yep that was her whole name) and she was reg with the IMHR with a number of 011B but when the AMHA and the IMHR merged she was AMHA registered. I figured because she was registered at 34" she was 34....but I found out later she was really 35.5" She was a great starter mare and she had several foals for me. My love for minis has only grown since then.

Oh, and that stallion at the Midwest Horse Fair in the late 70's that I fell in love with, you may have heard of him......he was there with his owner at the time......Lowell Boone.......you guessed it.....Boones Little Buckeroo, my guess is he was 2 or 3 but I am not quite sure. And I took a photo of him that I still have. And that newborn filly there with her dam ended up being the grand dam to a 24 year old stallion I still have.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2012)

Very cool to have an anonymous donor giving $3 for each "first mini" story! I haven't been here much lately but I will tell my story and come back more often for this thread and to donate.

I've been a horse person all of my life, and at the time that I first saw miniature horses in person I owned two full sized horses and rode quite a bit. My daughters were quite young and we went to a new mall grand opening and one of the attractions was two adorable miniature horses, one of which looked a lot like one of my big horses. This was about 20 years ago and I couldn't afford that mini, but that lady had another horse for sale so my girls and I went to look at her and we fell in love. That mare was a B size AMHR registered silver appaloosa, and she was as sweet as could be. Her name was Ruffels (apparently as in "you can't have just one, lol! ) She was trained to ride and to drive, and became the first miniature horse of many for me and my family. We currently own three dozen minis and though we still own two big horses, one of which is the same one that I had back when I bought my very first mini, I haven't ridden for years. Miniature horses captured my heart, and they still have a very firm hold on it.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2012)

I too want to thank the donor again, what a kind gesture, a better thought as I have enjoyed the stories as well!

Auction for the Ozark Surprise Buckets ends tonight!

Donations for your first mini story goes until tomorrow, I do hope you will take the time to share with us!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Nov 15, 2012)

If the auction for the Ozark Mini Tack Surprise bucket is still running, I'd like to bid $150.00. Thanks.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 15, 2012)

Ooooh oooooooh, bucket bids are $150 & $120...... look how much we're raising!!! Between Ozark, our SUPER GENEROUS match bidders and us regular folks we can really get some AWESOMELY GREAT things done!!! (Happy dance, happy dance, dooo doooot dah, doooo dooooot dah...dancy dancy dancy!!!) LOL


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, thanks to the person donating $3.00 for each mini story! YOU ROCK!!!

Here's mine!! I saw Miniature Horses for the first time at the Illinois Horse Fair many, (we're talking MANY) years ago. I had a couple full size horses in my life, but job loss/major medical issues meant horse loss because of the board fees. Fast forward to meeting my AWESOME AMAZING husband who wanted to make my dreams come true, so we bought 5 acres (mostly wooded) and he personally built me a barn (all by hand, all alone) that I can see out my bedroom window. We bought a QH mare, and I wanted to find her a companion, so I started searching for a pony. I found an ad online for a Mini who was simply stunning. We went to look at him and he was SO SAD. He was in a field with three, count them THREE, kids on his back. As they brought him up for me to see, the dogs went after him and scared the life out of him. Poor little guy was scared to DEATH. I couldn't leave him there, so I bought him. A vet exam showed he was healthy, just mistreated. He came to me scared of EVERYTHING. I couldn't even clean his stall without him freaking out and frothing. Sammy lived with me for only 2 years before he contracted PHF and we had to put him down. He went from healthy to sick to gone in less than 2 weeks. Of all the horses I have had (or will have), Sammy will forever be a favorite, as he was just learning to trust and love again, when I lost him. He could have been something amazing to the world if he had a better start in life, but he was something amazing to me, and I hope he knows that.



I can't figure out how to post a photo, but he's in my avatar.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 15, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone.....your CMHR Treasurer chiming in here. Thank you so much to our anonymous donor for donating $3 for everyone who tells the story of how they got their first mini. I know I have enjoyed reading all your stories. I also want to thank each of you for taking the time to tell your stories and earning $3 for the rescue. Doesn't get much easier than that now does it.

We are 2 weeks into our 8th annual $3 Mission of thanks and as of today with donations received, matches and pledges our total is $720.00!



Every penny we raise here helps us to help a horse in need.....so if you can please open your heart and your wallet and donate to this great cause. Remember all it takes is $3.00 and you can earn that right now just by telling the story of how you got your first mini....so if you haven't yet shared your story nows the time!!!

Bidding is still open on those wonderful buckets generously donated by Ozark Mountain.....the current bids are at $150 & $120!

Have a wonderful day!!!

Sincerely,

Tammie Miller

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 15, 2012)

Updated my post #83, as promised. Please let me know if you can't view the video clip.

Also, I see we aren't that far from reaching $1000 in pledges and donations. I've done a little like many others, some of you have done ALOT!! Can't wait to see us make it to at least that!! Go $3 pledgers, go pledgers



:charge let's make $1000, let's make $1000!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 15, 2012)

Well my story is pretty simple. I got injured by a big horse and was devistated when she had to go. So hubby went and looked at Jack and fell in love with him and home he came! We still talk all the time to the lady we bought Jack from and she comes to visit us often. I now have 4 minis and 1 biggie! LOL! We have a good group here right now and I'm very happy!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2012)

Ozark Mountain Surprise buckets...$160 (private bid) and $150!! Only 2 more hours to go!!!!!!!

You guys are the best!!!!!!!!!

What awesome stories, I for one so appreciate you sharing!! Until Friday at 9, $3 for every story shared about how you got into minis. $3 Given FOR you!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2012)

I told you this weekend would be packed with wonderful gifts, I do not think you will be disappointed!!





Make sure to check back often, read the most recent posts and keep up with the bids and/or a sale, along with a match!!





BECAUSE WE ARE DOWN TO JUST ONE WEEK OF OUR MISSION!!

The donor giving for you to share your mini story is until Friday at 9 p.m. It is such an easy way to add money to this mission!! Just share!

And for our next gift...someone young and new has stepped up and offered their help with our Mission!

Brooke The Clippergirl!! Thank you so much Brooke!

Brooke has donated two of her DVD's on, How to Clip A Miniature Horse.

Brooke is clipping all over the world and many horses she clipped were National and World Champions! The reviews on this DVD have been outstanding!

We hope you will take the time to also visit her site...http://www.layuqwam.com.au/Brooke/index.html

We will put this up for auction. So we will have 2 winners, the top 2 bids!

This auction goes until Sunday at 9 p.m.

You may bid privately by sending me a forum message. Or post here.

You may pay by paypal or by check.

The bidding is to start at $10 and raised by at least $5.

Keep track and remember, this is a DVD, not a CD.

Thanks again Brooke!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 15, 2012)

Mountain Woman and our private bidder is the winner of the Ozark Mountain Tack Surprise Buckets!!!!!

Huge congratulations to you both!!





I will connect you with Lisa so you can get some information to her so she can personalize your surprise!!

What a fun auction, thank you again Lisa for your support every year!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 16, 2012)

I just stopped in to see how its going and WOW, so many generous people. Thank you all so much. Really. Thank you all who are supporting CMHR. Just the thought of gelding a bunch of stallions, paying vet bills, and OMG transport kills us so we really need every dime we can get in the treasury. When the money runs out, .......I don't even want to think about it so please continue to give what you can.

So I have a story worth $3 bucks!

Katie was my quarter horse, foaled out of my mare. I weaned her with my pony Frosty and they stayed together forever. Katie passed at 18 from colic and Frosty, who was near 30 by that time, was besides himself with grief. He was so depressed, he actually starved himself to a dangeous point and refused to leave his stall for days. I really didn't have anyone else I could turn him out with because he was getting a little "frail" shall we say, and putting him anywhere near my quarter horse Sonny was completely out of the question, as Sonny has always been a dangerous horse around others.

I always wanted a mini "just because" so I decided to look into it in more detail and considered buying one just for Frosty, no other real reason than to save him. I decided to look for a miniature thinking that a mini would be someone that wouldn't hurt him, and since he was used to a mare, I wanted to buy him a young filly who he could take under his wing and protect and that's just what I did.

When I brought Holly home, Frosty perked up immediately and came hustling out of his stall all bright eyed. Just as I had hoped, Frosty took the role of daddy and took Holly under his wing all big, bowed up and in protective mode. When Holly napped, Frosty would stand guard over her. It was beautiful. Frosty found new life and found his spunk to keep up with such a youngster.Frosty passed at age 36 from liver failure. .


----------



## New mini (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been involved in horses since my 2 daughters were younger. I finally bought my own horse about 20 years ago. I had him for about 5 years when he fooundered. My ferrier managed to keep him going for a few year and finally about 7 years ago I had to put him down. My older daughte, who rode as a child, told me she wanted to take up dressage. I had been thinking of learning to drive since I am now older and did not want to ride again. I told my daughter if she was going to learn dressage I was going to learn to drive. I drove a morgan and really enjoyed being around a horse again. However when I went to the county fair I fell in love with the minis. My wonderful husband said go find one. I tried a few and was not happy with anyone I saw. Finally I foound a breeder in Pa and tried and fell in love with my mini Lance. I have had him for over a year and am having a ball driving and working with him. He is the one in my avatar.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 16, 2012)

My $3 story started in 1995 when we went to an animal swap/tailgate sale with my father in law. We saw an unregistered mini mare and her stud colt. She looked like a smaller version of a larger horse that my husband had when we got married. Pop bought them and had them delivered. We played with her and the (now gelded) little guy thru the winter. In spring, My Mother in law passed away and Pop had a lot more time on his hands. We then went out and bought our first registered miniature mare. He and a friend went to shows with her the first half of summer. Mid summer, we took a road trip to Minnasota and looked at a herd of mares, foals, a stallion and a yearling filly. On the way home we did lots of talking and decided that Dave and I would get a lot more involved and Pop bought the herd. We had bought a few registered minis at a couple of auctions, but Pop was dealing with those himself. He also had gotten 5 or 6 llamas that summer. Well, on August 6, 1996, we took delivery of 41 minis and one was born a couple of hours later bringing our mini total to 50. That winter I got a crash course in registry work (they knew me by voice in both the AMHR and AMHA offices  and Dave and I started showing in spring of 1997. It has been a bumpy ride. Pop passed away in 2001, we bought a herd of AMHR/ASPC mares in 2006, won some national championships and some hall of fames and haven't really looked back since. We now have a herd of 50 or so mostly AMHR/ASPC miniatures and 3 llamas.


----------



## fancyshadow (Nov 16, 2012)

My $3 story is much like my wife, Dannigirl's, story. It was my wanting that first mare that looked so much like my first horse that started all this craziness. For the record, I was the only voice of reason on the trip back from minnasota. I did not want that many horses to be responsible for. Now I am hooked and find it hard to let even one go to another home. I love to show and would show year round if I could. I love my horses.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you to all for sharing such wonderful stories!! I sure hope to read, hear more as we have a donor giving $3 for each story posted on how you got involved with miniatures! That goes until tonight at 9 pm. What easier way for you to help this Mission!!

Right now we also have:

Brooke The Clippergirl!! Thank you so much Brooke!

Brooke has donated two of her DVD's on, How to Clip A Miniature Horse.

Brooke is clipping all over the world and many horses she clipped were National and World Champions! The reviews on this DVD have been outstanding!

We hope you will take the time to also visit her site...http://www.layuqwam....ooke/index.html

We will put this up for auction. So we will have 2 winners, the top 2 bids!

This auction goes until Sunday at 9 p.m.

You may bid privately by sending me a forum message. Or post here.

You may pay by paypal or by check.

The bidding is to start at $10 and raised by at least $5.

Keep track and remember, this is a DVD, not a CD.

If paying by Check please send to:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Putting $3 Mission in the notes(For)*

*Or go to: *http://chancesminihorserescue.org/ and select the Paypal button to make a donation.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2012)

I am sure everyone is busy with the holiday approaching, but I sure hope you will take the time to share your mini story before tonight! It is a great way to help CMHR get that $3 and all you need do is type!!

Plus the wonderful DVD from Brooke the Clippergirl!

As you enjoy the holiday and the many things you have to be thankful for, I hope you can give thanks to others!!


----------



## wingnut (Nov 16, 2012)

I love the idea of sharing our stories for a donation! I love talking about how we got into this particular boat!

Our story started with a bored, laid off husband who discovered craigslist. He started checking the farm & garden sales page daily. One day, he was all excited..."Come look at this!" It was picture of an adorable black foal. I thought he was just sharing it with me to give me a smile for the day. A few days later he showed it to me again..."Look she's still for sale!". I gave it a passing glance and gave it no further thought.

When he was still showing the ad to me 4+ weeks later, I finally asked him why he was continuing to show me this ad. He never liked horses...disparging them at every opportuntity. I was very confused. When all was said and done, he told me that he was agreeable to the idea of miniature horse or two. After grilling him with question after tough question, I realized he was serious. And my dream of horse ownership was about to come true.

That was April 2009. By October of 2009, we were up to 4 horses! I still pinch myself some days.

I'll add a photo later






This was the photo he kept showing me on craigslist:






This is a photo of her has a yearling that summer:


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, glad I stopped in and learned of the wonderful anonymous donor of $3 for every story of our first mini! Thank you anonymous donor!

After having horses for decades and my pinto Target who was boarded for 10 years, we finally reached a position where we could buy land for a farm and bring him "home". We did this in June 2003 at the same time that I retired from my state job and went into business for myself. Everything went fine for the summer and fall, but my interest in miniatures made a great excuse to look for a mini for a companion. We knew we had to have another Pinto because we were already showing Target on the Pinto circuit and had seen the fun people were having in the mini classes. On a cold day in January we visited a nearby farm (Sawmill River) that had one pinto for sale - a 2 year old stud - but we wanted to see the farm anyway, so we took a look. We liked what we saw but could tell that "Cowboy" was going to be a challenge! The deciding factor was their offer to have him gelded for us and let us bring him back if he didn't work out for any reason. So in late January 2004 we hauled Target up there to be a trailer buddy for his new companion, and they started bonding on the trailer ride home. We kept them separated by round pen panels, and of course the number of minis eventually grew to its current dozen, with Target loving them all. Unfortunately we lost Target just about a year ago, but his memory lives on in our farm name - On Target Miniatures. We still have Cowboy, who has been a challenge but became our first Pinto Champion.

The boys in early 2004:


----------



## lexischase (Nov 16, 2012)

This is such a wonderful thing! Cant thank you enough Anonymous donor!!!

I am 19 years old and my name is Lexi. I started riding when I was 7 and had my first horse at 10. I have always had morgans until this April when I rescued my off the track thoroughbred mare "Pippa." Well she is really the start of it all because since her there have been many rescues! I have mostly helped others find new families and I have rescued 3 personally. I rescued Monaco a completely un-handled long yearling just about a month and a half after Pippa arrived. In June I saw a dun mini mare who I completely fell in love with! I contemplated sending the funds for a day and when I went to she had the word "SOLD" next to her description. I was sad but couldn't help but be happy for her since sold meant she didn't get on the slaughter truck.

Anyways this same little mini mare was all of the sudden available again the beginning of July. I had shown her to my 11 year old sister from before and when she was listed again by the kill broker we knew we HAD to save her! My younger sister Laina sold all of her old american girl doll toys so she herself could save this mini. She also had a lemonade stand with a bunch of info about horse slaughter, and lots of people stopped!

On July 7th 2012 I sent Laina's money for her and she made her long journey from VA to MA and arrived to us on July 10th. Laina named her Summer and upon arrival she was very nervous which was completely expected. We think she was previously abused but with LOTS of time and love she is an incredible little girl! We are very lucky to have her! Laina now has the hopes to save enough money to hardship her into AMHA! I almost forgot to add that Laina made her "show name" Country Time Lemonade, which is the same lemonade she served at her stand!

Thank you again to the VERY generous donor!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2012)

What heart warming stories. That ends tonight at 9!!!!!! So hurry, lets hear yours!! A special friend is going to donate $3 for you, all you have to do is share!

Also, I have a bid of $15 for one of the DVDs, a silent bidder!! thank you This goes to Sunday!! Happy bidding!!

If you would like to see what CMHR is up to, go to http://chancesminihorserescue.org/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/CMHRThanksgiving2012Newsletter.318135344.pdf it is their current newsletter, will sum things up for you at a glance, please visit!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2012)

LESS THAN ONE WEEK TO GO!

I can not believe how time goes by soooooooooooooo fast!!





There is no more waiting, the time is near, the time is here!

Please give to the CMHR $3 Mission of Thanks!!





All info you need to give is listed about on this page.

Thank you to all, so far it has been a wonderful, generous Mission...AND SO MUCH MORE TO COME! CHECK BACK AND OFTEN!!


----------



## rbrown (Nov 16, 2012)

Love all the $3 stories! Here is my $3 story (thank you anonymous donor!).

I had wanted a horse since the day I was born, but my parents were total non-horse people. They kept insisting that I had to wait until I was 18 (and as a 4 or 5 year old, that felt like FOREVER!). After many years of 4-H, leasing, showing, etc., my dad built a lovely barn with one horse stall, a tack room, and a hay loft, and my mom took me horse shopping. I wanted a riding pony, but we just weren't ready for something that big! We went to a breeder's place to see a few minis she had recently taken in and was trying to rehome. Of course, I fell in love with the first one I saw- a totally adorable 36" 2-year-old black pinto, and insisted she was "the one". My parents agreed to buy Kandy as my Christmas present, so long as I promised to pay for everything else, including vet bills, feed, fencing, etc. (I quickly learned that I got the short end of the stick with that deal!).

I was going crazy like the dancing banana emoticon when Kandy arrived, since I had waited 12 loooong years to finally get my very own horse... and then she kicked me. And bit me. And bolted. Of course, I was totally devastated that we didn't have a magical fairy tale bond, and was even more devastated when my parents told me if I couldn't deal with her, that was the end of the experiment and I'd have to be horseless until I was an adult. Needless to say, we worked it out rather quickly, and she's been my best friend for almost 10 years now. I had to leave her back home in Wisconsin for 4 years while I was in college halfway across the country- but now that I've graduated, she's enjoying life on the east coast with me and my other mini, Skip. I am so thankful that I was able to find a job shortly after graduating so I can afford to have horses again. I board them a few miles from my job, and being able to see them almost every day keeps me sane in my first year of teaching middle school





Here we are 5 or 6 years ago.




And this is us a few months ago.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2012)

WE HAVE A BIG MATCH!!



I mean BIIIIIGGGGGG!

This is a pyramid match and is being matched by a wonderful supporter of CMHR who asked to remain anonymous. Thank you!

For those that may not be aware of a pyramid match, this is how it works!

There are 2 sides of the pyramid going to the top, you the bidders have one side, the donor has the other, and at the top is the goal, $75.

The starting bid is a $5 donation done by you, that is the amount you will give, on the other side the donor matches that $5.

The next person will bid $10, as does the donor.

We want it raised by $5 and only $5, need to go slow to get to the top as that is what the donor matches!!

When we get to $30, the donor gives $30, etc. and so on!! Until we hit $75 at the top.

And if you are curious as to what we make, well the donors side will total $600 when we reach the top!!

So what you bid is what you give, and only increase by $5 at a time to make sure we get the max for our pyramid!!

This is a great opportunity for a big last push. If you can give $60, hang on, check back and give when we are that high on the pyramid!!

This should be so much fun to watch!!






So who has the bottom of our pyramid!! $5 and you better have strong shoulders!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Nov 17, 2012)

Frankie, can we make bids on the pyramid more than once? I'll start it off with 5.00.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 17, 2012)

You can do more than one bid. Thank you for starting off our pyramid!!!!!



So the next bid needs to be $10 and you donate $10!

This is a great way to get CMHR some extra money, and as you see how the pyramid works, you are also doubling your donation!!

I hope more people get on the next few days because we sure don't want to lose this!!





Please check back, keep up! Going to be a great last 5 days of our Mission!!

Brooke the Clippergirl DVS: Top 2 bids are at $15 and $30...both are private bidders. This goes until tomorrow, we have 2 to give away!!

To explain the pyramid match, is being matched by a wonderful supporter of CMHR who asked to remain anonymous. Thank you!

For those that may not be aware of a pyramid match, this is how it works!

There are 2 sides of the pyramid going up to the top, you the bidders have one side, the donor has the other, and at the top is the goal, $75.

The starting bid is a $5 donation done by you, that is the amount you will give, on the other side the donor matches that $5.

The next person will bid $10, as does the donor.

We want it raised by $5 and only $5, need to go slow to get to the top as that is what the donor matches!!

When we get to $30, the donor gives $30, etc. and so on!! Until we hit $75 at the top.

And if you are curious as to what we make, well just the donors side will total $600 when we reach the top!!

THANKS TO ALL AND HAPPY BIDDING! LETS DOUBLE OUR DONATIONS!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2012)

Good morning to all! We have a wonderful donor who has offered us a great match, but we need your help!

I hope things slow down for you some today to be able to watch our match and donate when you can to help our pyramid grow! I know it will get hectic for most as the holiday approaches.

Thank you again to all who have already donated, those who have offered wonderful gifts and those who give so much of them self to CMHR.

You are greatly appreciate!





We need a $10 bid for our pyramid~~


----------



## candycar (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll bid $10 for the pyramid! going to paypal now.....


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2012)

I am bidding the $15!!!!!! $20 is next!! Let's get all we can, can we get to the top?!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 18, 2012)

We currently have several items "for sale".

All of the below was given, donated to us and as we get closer to Thanksgiving we have decided to put them up for sale.

Just respond here that you want to purchase a certain item. All prices are listed.

Send me your information and I will make sure the item is sent to you after confirming payment.

If you have a secret santa gift to purchase, take a look!!

Brook the Clippergirl DVD on "How to clip a miniature horse". (no longer up for auction) We have 2, $30 each.

Thank you Brooke, please visit her site, at http://www.theclippergirl.com/

From an up and coming superstar singer, we have a CD from Jros, Joel! Not only is he an accomplished horseman, he is a fabulous musician, singer! His album entitled "I will share my Christmas with you" has been donated to us by Joel!! We have one for sale at only $20!!

So excited about this and please visit his site at,http://jrosmusic.com/

Your choice of a Holiday Halter for your horse!! We have 5 and they are for sale at $30 each!!

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so much!!

To see what may be available to you visit the CMHR store at http://store.chancesminihorserescue.org/hohoha.html

CMHR Tote Bag, we have 10 at $7 each.

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so very much!

To see the Tote Bag go to http://store.chancesminihorserescue.org/cmhrtotebags.html

Again, state in a post here that you would like to purchase one of these items and it is yours, no auction, no waiting!!

Don't forget to continue to bid on the pyramid!! Lots and lots of money to be had here, but we've got to get up that pyramid!!

We have so many generous people, please take advantage, give to CMHR and get a great gift!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2012)

How do those halters fit? I have B-size miniatures and they typically take an XL halter (at least in the halters from KayJay), so want to know if the halters are likely to fit my girls.


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2012)

I asked that once and was told "an adult mini" so if you measure your horse's usual halter around the nose and around the poll, I'll measure one of those halters that I have and let you know if it'll fit your horses Chanda





Email me the measurements at [email protected]


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2012)

REO said:


> I asked that once and was told "an adult mini" so if you measure your horse's usual halter around the nose and around the poll, I'll measure one of those halters that I have and let you know if it'll fit your horses Chanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll try to remember to do that in the morning.


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll be happy to help!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow lot's of activity here.




I am just getting a moment to check in and I would LOVE one of Brooke's clipping DVD'S!





Thank you to all who are donating, bidding, matching, etc................


----------



## justjinx (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll add $20 to the pyramid! ok, next we need a $25! jennifer


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 19, 2012)

chandab said:


> How do those halters fit? I have B-size miniatures and they typically take an XL halter (at least in the halters from KayJay), so want to know if the halters are likely to fit my girls.


I have two of those halters that I received as gifts. One a christmas one and one a pretty flowered one. I love them, They fit both my A and B minis no problem, You should be ok I would think. I get tons of compliments on mine too.



Just waiting for my paycheque and I will be donating for one more.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 19, 2012)

I have many of our halters and they fit all of my A and B sized mini's. I love them as well and have also had numerous compliments on them!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 19, 2012)

I have one and it fits all my minis except one, and wondered if the sizes are mini and pony? The pony size wold most likely fit just fine or are there other sizes? By the way, everyone loves the one I already have!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes there are mini and pony sizes.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what we currently have going on, matches and sale items!!

WE ONLY HAVE THREE DAYS TO GO, THAT'S RIGHT, JUST THREE DAYS!!!

We are so fortunate to have so many wonderful people donate, I sure hope you remember them in the year to come as you have needs for your mini!

The pyramid match needs a $25 bid!! There is so much more we can get from this, just need to keep climbing that pyramid!!

Brook the Clippergirl DVD on "How to clip a miniature horse". (no longer up for auction) We have 1 left, $30.

Thank you Brooke, please visit her site, at http://www.theclippergirl.com/

From an up and coming superstar singer, we have a CD from Jros, Joel! Not only is he an accomplished horseman, he is a fabulous musician, singer! His album entitled "I will share my Christmas with you" has been donated to us by Joel!! We have one for sale at only $20!!

So excited about this and please visit his site at,http://jrosmusic.com/

Your choice of a Holiday Halter for your horse!! We have 5 and they are for sale at $30 each!!

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so much!!

To see what may be available to you visit the CMHR store at http://store.chances...org/hohoha.html

CMHR Tote Bag, we have 10 at $7 each.

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so very much!

To see the Tote Bag go to http://store.chances...hrtotebags.html

WATCH TOMORROW FOR YET ANOTHER GIFT AND MATCH!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 19, 2012)

Did you get my email Carolyn?


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2012)

Frankie said:


> Your choice of a Holiday Halter for your horse!! We have 5 and they are for sale at $30 each!!
> 
> Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so much!!
> 
> ...


I sent an e-mail, but have problems with my mail program. It says Holiday halter, would any other pattern be available? Thanks.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 19, 2012)

Chanda, you may pick from any of the patterns...thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2012)

Then count me in for a halter, and I'll go send paypal.

Thank you.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 19, 2012)

I would also like a halter....not exactly sure what size to get though.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 19, 2012)

Americana for me please, mini size


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 19, 2012)

PayPal payment is on the way....


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2012)

Can someone who knows the colors of the halters tell me if hte Crazy Hearts one is on a shade purple/lavendar background? I can't tell for sure on my monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## Marty (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Chanda It looks to me to be a medium purple or lavender with tiny white polka dots. I'll send Tammie over here for you to confirm if she has one in her stash.


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2012)

Marty said:


> Hey Chanda It looks to me to be a medium purple or lavender with tiny white polka dots. I'll send Tammie over here for you to confirm if she has one in her stash.


Mostly just looking for any shade of purple/lavendar, and I prefer the looks of the crazy heart halter to the lavendar daisy one. Hopefully, she has one in her stash, assuming you mean CMHR store stock, so I don't have to wait for an order to come in.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes the crazy hearts halter is lavender. Here it is!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

As our mission winds down, please send me your information so I can make sure you get the item you won/purchased! Or in a few cases I may direct you to a contact person who has the item and they will get it sent to you.

WE STILL NEED A $25 BID FOR OUR PYRAMID AUCTION!!!!! So much money to be had here, donated by you and matched by a donor.

WE ONLY HAVE 2 DAYS TO GO,,,JUST 2 DAYS!!!!



:run


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

I am going to be breaking down the items we have left by a post per item. Some have asked as it makes it easier for them to see what we still have.

AND, I will be adding more through this morning. We do still have some great items left. It wasn't meant to have so many things left at the end of the mission, but many of these folks are wanting to help, add to our mission as we have gone along. To all of them, thank you so very very much!!

So check the posts to come.

Joel Resenstern has donated one of his new CD's!! He is a wonderful horseman and an even better singer!! We are offering this CD for $20 Thank you Joel for helping with our Mission!! This would make a great Christmas present for anyone on your list!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

Angie Foy has donated a great prize!! 




 Show folks, look here!! A wonderful bag approximately 15" x 15" with show ribbons!! "The winner can either send the ribbons plus $5 for return shipping of bag or I can use my own ribbons, if the winner is not a show person, but will need $5 for sending it to them. The ribbons from my own stock will not be as many blues and reds etc as they may be from their own ribbons. I have to use what I have."

This is awesome!! Thanks Angie so much!! Angie has donated her time to make 2 of these bags, all you have to do is supply the ribbons I am pretty sure you already have! We always hear the question, just what do you do with all your ribbons. 

BOTH ARE SOLD SOLD SOLD

I may just have to dig and see if I can find mine!

FOR PICTURE: https://mail-attachm...E22Gp2Y8df4xZqg

SORRY, can't get a picture up to save my soul this morning.

PLUS....WE ARE AT $30 FOR THE PYRAMID! SOOOOOOOO...THE FIRST PERSON TO PURCHASE ANGIE'S TIME, WE WILL ALSO PUT AT THE $30 MARK ON THE PYRAMID MATCH! SO YOU BUY AT $30, GOES TO PYRAMID MATCH, DONOR GIVES $30, YOU JUST GOT A BAG AND DOUBLED YOUR MONEY!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

We again this year have a gift certificate from Rhea Brown! Rhea is a long time equine lover and a very talented artist. She does charcoal, pastel and watercolor. If you look at her portrait information page it will tell you what you can get for your $150. She is easy to work with and will help you to get the portrait you are looking for with your favorite horse. We just can't thank all these young people who have stepped up to help our mission, they sure make the future look good!

http://rbrownart.webs.com/

She has given us a $150 certificate for our mission! We are selling it for $150!

Just post here that you would like the certificate, send payment to CMHR and it's yours!! It is a memory you will always have! Thank you again so much Rhea!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

I have read several reviews on this DVD and they were all "thumbs up", "easy to follow", "well worth the price".

Remember it is a DVD. Brooke is a clipping machine, well sought after during National and World Show time, and with good reason!

She was so eager to help with our mission and it is greatly appreciated.

Getting this DVD may save you tons in clipping fees!

SOLD SOLD  It is a great value, that is one clipping job you paid for, so look at all you will save! Maybe you'll become the next Clippergirl!!






http://www.layuqwam....ke/winners.html


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Frankie said:


> Angie Foy has donated a great prize!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I got the photo uploaded. Here is what it can look like. The difference being the colorful ribbons you send me. If I have the ribbons by Dec 1, I can have the bag(s) back to you about a week before Christmas--So you can buy both and give one as a Christmas present. If you don't have enough ribbons, I can either mix some of mine in or I can use yours on one side and mine on the other. The sides can match or be different. It is lined so it holds a lot. I carry my laptop with a bunch of other junk in mine. It is hand washable with air drying and it can be ironed.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b44/Angiefoy/PICT00372-1.jpg

Angie Foy


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

Lisa from Ozark Mountain has given us A THIRD SURPRISE BUCKET!!



We are going to sell it at a medium the other 2 went for at auction, so it is up at $125!

Lisa has been a supporter of our mission since year one! We just can't thank her enough for her generosity through the years!

This surprise is PACKED with items for you and your miniature. And although it is a surprise, you will still have it personalize by letting Lisa know your size, your miniatures size and a color of your choice! Everyone who has ever won this surprise were MORE than pleased! You just get awesome stuff here and CMHR gets a big chunk of change!!

She is here for us year round, I hope you visit her site when you are in need: http://www.minitack.com/


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

For those of you are unable to help financially, here is a way for you to help and all you have to do is type...SOMEONE IS DONATING $3 FOR YOU!!

This is what the donor has requested: I'd like to hear about beloved older horses that people have had or continue to care for. Just a tribute to the seniors from people who own them and how senior horses have impacted their life.

This donor is going to give $3 for every post, story written about your senior horse. 



 Up to 100 posts!!!!! So post, share and let a friend know to come here to do the same! ​Thank you so very very much to this wonderful anonymous donor!!!! 

Just how easy is this $300?!?! But we need YOU!! I can not wait to hear your stories!!


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2012)

I was the 4th horse club leader in Florida for 5 years. Two Saturdays a month I held clinics at my place for all the kids to come and bring their horses. A little girl showed up with the most beligerent nasty dispositioned little young pony you'd ever want to deal with. I offered to train him for her for free before he killed her and told her to leave him with me. I put a lot of training on this pony in hopes of making him a great all around pony. I ended up boarding him for free for years. She eventually was able to show him during this time and he was pretty good too. Fast forward several years when I had moved far away and then returned back to the area when I answered an add for a mare and could not believe my eyes on who was peeping out at me behind a bush. It was him. His little girl had grown up and what a reunion we had. She wanted me to have him and made me promise to keep him forever which I gladly did. I didn't buy the mare but I came home with Frosty who was getting up in years. He had a beauty make over and I got him for my tiny boys to show and my other pee wee students to use. He had a wonderful live being fussed over and lived like a king in my barn like he did way back when. Frosty never forgot me or his training and was a perfect show pony for them for a long time shown in all the halter and showmanship classes, english and western pleasure I swear he never missed a lead in his life and he also jumped. Everyone at the shows knew him as he was the most popular pony in town and always in the ribbons. He passed away at age 36 in my arms. A promise kept.


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, I will do the first bag - love the bags, really nice! But, I do not show, at least not yet, so I will need Angie to use her ribbons. PayPal payment on the way now....





Angie, let me know how to get the $5.00 to you...


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 20, 2012)

LRMiniatureShetlands said:


> OK, I will do the first bag - love the bags, really nice! But, I do not show, at least not yet, so I will need Angie to use her ribbons. PayPal payment on the way now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT!!!!! As soon as Carolyn (Frankie) lets me know it is ok, I will find the ribbons in my storage boxes and start right after Thanksgiving. I hope you like it as much as I like mine.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2012)

WOW! Miss a day here you miss alot!!!! I'm a bit overwhelmed here with all the different items offered for sale and putting names to who bought them. If you could contact me at [email protected] if you have recently purchased one of these items and paid by paypal. Also, to make it easier for me could you please make a note as to what your payment was for which some of you did but there are a few payments that I do not know what they were for so if you made a payment in the last few days for an item please contact me so you'll be sure to get it. THANK YOU so much for you cooperation!

I'll be back later with a running total! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeeeeeehaaaaaa!! By LR purchasing one of the bags at $30, it also went to our Pyramid!!!!!! So the Pyramid Match is at $35!!

Need a bid of $35 and our donor will also donate $35!!!!











It sure has been a great great day!!!





Looking forward to our total????


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Quick question---can someone pay an extra $5 for the other ribbon bag, thereby making it the $35 step in the pyramid? Just a thought..................


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

You go girl!!! One second, let me check with the official Mission Referee !






We have a ruling: GREAT idea and yeah we can do that!!!!!


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 20, 2012)

I will take the $35 bid. Sent via Paypal.


----------



## Tammie (Nov 20, 2012)

Good Evening everyone......Wow it sure has been busy here the past few days! Let's keep it up only 2 more days to go!! So many awesome prizes and the pyramid match and now getting $3 donated just for telling your story of your senior mini. Always love to read the stories and Marty I loved your story about Frosty.

Well I know you have all been waiting for a total.....as near as I can figure with paypal payments, matches and pledges the total is somewhere around $1,252.00. Please keep in mind it is hard keeping a running total when all the payments and matches have not been made. When we close this out and everyone has paid I will have an accurate total so PLEASE bear with me.

Thank you again to all who have stepped up to help this wonderful organization! You are all a TRUE blessing to our cause.

Sincerely,

Tammie Miller

CMHR Treasurer


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

WOW! Thanks so much to everyone!!

Tammie, I know it must be difficult, we appreciate the "close" total!





To keep you up to date, what we have remaining:

1. There are 2 sides of the pyramid going up to the top, you the bidders have one side, the donor has the other, and at the top is the goal, $75.

The starting bid is a $5 donation done by you, that is the amount you will give, on the other side the donor matches that $5.

The next person will bid $10, as does the donor.

We want it raised by $5 and only $5, need to go slow to get to the top as that is what the donor matches!!

When we get to $30, the donor gives $30, etc. and so on!! Until we hit $75 at the top.

And if you are curious as to what we make, well just the donors side will total $600 when we reach the top!!

WE ARE NOW LOOKING FOR A $40 BID!

2. Your choice of a Holiday Halter for your horse!! We have 3 LEFT and they are for sale at $30 each!!

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so much!!

To see what may be available to you visit the CMHR store at http://store.chances...org/hohoha.html

3. CMHR Tote Bag, we have 10 at $6 each.

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so very much!

To see the Tote Bag go to http://store.chances...hrtotebags.html

4. Joel Resenstern has donated one of his new CD's!! He is a wonderful horseman and an even better singer!! We are offering this CD for $20 Thank you Joel for helping with our Mission!! This would make a great Christmas present for anyone on your list!!

5. We again this year have a gift certificate from Rhea Brown! Rhea is a long time equine lover and a very talented artist. She does charcoal, pastel and watercolor. If you look at her portrait information page it will tell you what you can get for your $150. http://rbrownart.webs.com/

6. Lisa from Ozark Mountain has given us A THIRD SURPRISE BUCKET!! 



 We are going to sell it at a medium the other 2 went for at auction, so it is up at $125!

7. A donor is going to give $3 for every post, story written about your senior horse. 



 Up to 100 posts!!!!! So post, share and let a friend know to come here to do the same! ​Thank you so very very much to this wonderful anonymous donor!!!

IF YOU WANT OR NEED MORE INFORMATION ABOUT ANY OF THE ABOVE GIFTS, PRIZES, PLEASE CHECK PAGES 14, 15, 16, of this thread, FOR COMPLETE INFORMATION AND WEB SITE ADDRESSES. I just wanted to condense into one post all we had remaining. Where I posted it originally you will find much more info.

TO DONATE YOUR $3 OR WHAT YOU CAN:

If paying by Check please send to:

*Chances Mini Horse Rescue*

*5846 Craven Road*

*Emmett, MI 48022*

*Putting $3 Mission in the notes(For)*

*Or go to: *http://chancesminihorserescue.org/ and select the Paypal button to make a donation. Please note that it is for the $3 Mission, and if for a gift, please note which gift.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 20, 2012)

Please check post above for all we still have available for you! I will try and keep that post up to date through Thanksgiving!

Still looking for a $40 bid for the pyramid!!! We want to get to the top!!

Also your story of a special senior horse, that post will earn CMHR $3, all you need do is type!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 21, 2012)

WeeOkie said:


> I will take the $35 bid. Sent via Paypal.


This means you have purchased one of my ribbon bags if you want it. If you do not, it will remain available. Let me and the rest of the group know. Also, do you have your own ribbons or will I be using mine? Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Angie


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't really have a story about a single older horse, but wanted to earn the $3 so here goes. We bought a couple of herds of mares over the last 15 years. We never got really close to any single one of them because we have a lot of horses. We have gotten close to many of their offspring and a couple of them are getting older now. Our main goal is to keep all the older mares with us and happy as long as we can. We have about 10 or 12 that are past optimal breeding age and will never be bred again. We have plenty of young ones for that. These older mares get to be in the pasture all day and come in at night to get some grain and be checked for problems. They spend most of their time together unless the younger mares have foals in the group with them. then they appear to be 'grandmas' to the little ones. Allowing the little ones to play around them and teaching them some manners. Kinda cute to watch. They will be here till the day they die and then they will be buried just beyond the pasture so they can continue watch over their 'family'.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning, it is our OFFICIAL last day!



But with so much going on it will take us several days to close it out!

I sure do know everyone is busy with the holiday, today for sure in preparing. We ask that you please take a second and donate your $3. You are already here, already reading, stop what you are doing, reflect on all you have, all you have to be thankful for and pass that along!





It has been a wonderful mission, so many wonderful people have made that happen. Do not let the "total" fool you, it is MUCH higher as the matches and a few others are not, have not been included. Waiting on some payments, checks to come in to verify the match, then the match given...not an easy thing to track, thanks Tammie so much for organizing all the confusion. When the "final" total is listed, you will have done your self proud!





We still have many prizes/gifts available, if this kicks to the next page, all those gifts are located on page 16.

We have a private donor for the $40 on the pyramid match!!!! Yeah, thank you so much!! We now need a $45 bid/donor to continue up the pyramid! For an added bonus, we are adding in one of the CMHR holiday halters (your choice) with the $45 bid!!

It would be great to get to the top, this donor is wanting to match all the way up!!

We are still asking you to share your story of your favorite senior horse. A different anonymous donor is giving $3 FOR YOU, just share your story!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

For our last day, we again have our donor back who will pay $1 a post of what you are thankful for!!




This should relate to everyone, and it just takes you to type a post on what you are thankful for this year! These are always wonderful, heartfelt and am thankful for this donor who has asked for it again this year!!

Happy, happy Thanksgiving to all!!





Make sure to check out page 16 for all the great items we have remaining this last day!!!


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 21, 2012)

dannigirl said:


> This means you have purchased one of my ribbon bags if you want it. If you do not, it will remain available. Let me and the rest of the group know. Also, do you have your own ribbons or will I be using mine? Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> 
> Angie


I will donate this back for resale in order to raise more money for the horses. If it does not sell again, we'll talk.


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 21, 2012)

I am thankful to be back in my home for the holidays, after the tornado of 2011 .


----------



## chandab (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm thankful to be able to have my horses.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so thankful for my family--particularly my parents, that made it thru another adventure filled year.


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2012)

For the $1 (thank you!)

I'm THANKFUL for too much to mention!

I'm thankful that my husband wasn't killed last year when he was run over by a semi truck & that he's still here with me.

I'm thankful that I was able to have surgery this year and that *I* am still here with all of you.

I'm thankful for family and REAL friends!

I'm thankful for Lil Beginnings and all of you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll take the 45.00 for the pyramid.

Did the Ozark Mountain Tack new bucket get a bid?

For the $1.00 story of thanks. First, a BIG thank you to the anonymous donor for going out of their way to make the lives of rescues better.

I am certainly thankful for the people in my life and the animals but I am most thankful for my faith which sustains me daily.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaahooooooooo!!!



:run A private donor has bid on the pyramid match at $50!!!!

SO, we need a bid of $55 to continue our climb!!!!!!








The Ozark surprise is a sale item this time, at $125!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Frankie--Not sure if the other ribbon bag is still up for sale or not. Could you check that out and let me and everyone else know? Thanks


----------



## Marty (Nov 21, 2012)

Good Morning Guys, I just have to say something in here before this mission closes. I've been honored to have a seat on the Board of Directors now for over 6 years. This is an organization that I firmly believe in that does do very good and difficult work to the best of our abilities. I'm pretty much a no-nonsense gal when it comes to serious matters and I would not be a part of it if it wasn't everything I expect it to be and much more. Rescue is not a fun business. Together with this wonderful group of people on the Board, we have had more than our share of frustrations, obstacles shoved in our way, shed many tears, but we also had our very joyous moments which ultimately makes it all worth our efforts.

We have amazing plans going on in our heads that we hope will be realized in 2013 to be able to reach more horses than ever before. Carolyn's efforts here with her Misson of Thanks is going to be able to make that happen with your continued support.

Please keep in mind when looking for a horse for any reason to give a CMHR horse a chance first. Although we don't allow breeding or re-sale, we always have nice horses available with pet, driving, and showing capibilites.

Saying "Thank You" to Carolyn and all of you are by far not empty words. On behalf of the Board of Directors of CMHR, we do very much thank each and every one of you who has helped. And please, if you have not been able to donate anything, please know your moral support means very much to us also. A kind word of encouragement from you from time to time means a lot to us.

Happy Thanksgiving to All,

Luv,

Marty


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

Ahhhhh Marty, I do it for Misty, well me too, and yea you too and too for all the horses! I will never forget what all went through my head when Misty's rescue pictures first hit the internet!! I was so angry someone, a live person had allowed this to happen! I went straight to email and I emailed everyone on the board, officers trying to find out how this happened and why and how to get her to me. Heck, I know some got two emails from me!! The point is she "got" to me and years later she is healthy, happy, spoiled and she still "gets" to me, but in a happy way!! NONE of this would have ever taken place without you and CMHR! For all of you, I am eternally grateful and our mission will march on for years to come! To all of you who do so very much, most times unnoticed...thank you!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

We have an anonymous donor who has their last $200...and are going to give to the mission.

But what they want is for a few who have their last $100 and CAN! Maybe haven't gotten around to it, here's your push you may need.

What we need: 2 different donors, $100 a piece through paypal, ending our mission with a big bang...bucks!! You give a $100, someone else does, we get $400 total!

Please respond here.

Still gifts remaining, listed updated on page 16!!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 21, 2012)

This is for the $3.00 Senior horse story! It's not really long but I'd love to tell you about her!

I have a pretty palomino mare named Dotty. I got her for free from a lady. She came to me at 21 and prego! She was my first experience with a pregnant horse. So I did all my research, had the vet out a million times just to make sure she was ok and that things were coming along well. And they were, her and I bonded really well and I just fell in love. Time came for her to have her baby and things did not turn out well at all. Poor baby got stuck and passed, and we almost lost Dotty. Vet was out here as soon as I called about contractions and the laying down a lot. There was nothing they could do. Baby was to big. It was a scary mess. And so sad. In the end my girl made it and I swore no more babies EVER!!! Now she is 27 going on 28 the beginning of next year. She is RETIRED and pampered and loving it!! She gets foodies 3 times a day, a nice warm stall in the winter and a fan on her in the summer! She is my angel and for as long as God lets me keep her I'll treat her like a princess! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 21, 2012)

For the $1 thank you!! Thank you to the donor)

I am thankful for my family, my friends, my horses,dog and cat.

I am thankful for all the true friendships I have.

I am thankful to have a roof over my head and food for my family

I am thankful for all the people who help those less fortunate, people and animals.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 21, 2012)

For the $1.00 Thankful post!!

I am Thankful for my life! I am Thankful for my Hubby and Son! I am Thankful for my mom and dad! I am Thankful for my faith in God! I am Thankful for my home and all my critters! And I'm Thankful I live in the USA!


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 21, 2012)

dannigirl said:


> Frankie--Not sure if the other ribbon bag is still up for sale or not. Could you check that out and let me and everyone else know? Thanks


Angie and Frankie,I did donate the ribbon bag back, so it could be sold again.

Please this bag is lovely, and I believe it is $30, so I'm hoping

Someone will buy it!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a senior horse story altho it isn't nearly as moving as many I've read here. Still for the $3 since every little bit counts;

When we first decided to get into miniatures we looked for a long time with only grade and poor quality back yard horses available. Finally we found a person who was retiring and wanted to sell her mares as a package. There were 6 mares in the group and 2 of them were seniors, both had been show extensively and done very well. We were told that one little black mare was never able to give them a foal and they thought she never could. We decided that was not an issue, she had other strengths besides her ability to be a mother so we made a deal. Once we got the horses home we came to realize that altho that little mare never settled herself she was a good indicator of when any other mare was in heat and on top of that she was our special needs daughters go to horse. She was always a bit of a cranky old girl and really preferred to be left alone but when her girl came to get her she would let herself be caught and she was content to be led all over, for her girl she acted like a puppy, following placidly and allowing any attention that was given. They were often seen napping in the shade of a tree on a warm summer day or my daughter laying on the lawn as Misty enjoyed the extra grass. My daughter has grown now and doesn't live with us and Misty has crossed the rainbow bridge but I will always have fond memories of the 2 of them relaxing in each others company.


----------



## WeeOkie (Nov 21, 2012)

This is my $3 senior horses story. Since I got started in this venture in 1989, I am now blessed with many sweet oldsters.

I have already started losing some of them, and the next few years will no doubt be heartbreaking to me over and over. But I have promised each of them that they will always have a home with me (no selling them off as worthless to have to spend their last years at a stranger's place). These pensioned broodmares and even one stallion gave me their best though the years, and I intend to give them my best for as long as I'm privileged to.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

Both bags are sold! Need to update quicker!!



We will be getting all the info to those who need it just as quick as we get it and can.

For those who are sharing their stories, so wonderful! I am not the donor but I can't tell you how very much I have enjoyed reading them, I know why they were requested.

Thank you all so much for sharing. Yes the senior story is still going, $3. And the thankful story, $1.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am thankful that my mare produced such a lovely filly without any complications


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2012)

What we still have for you. This is our last official day, but it actually runs through tomorrow. Hoping with many having the day off tomorrow will be productive as well.

We have an anonymous donor who has their last $200...and are going to give to the mission.

But what they want is for a few who have their last $100 and CAN! Maybe haven't gotten around to it, here's your push you may need.

What we need: 2 different donors, $100 a piece through paypal, ending our mission with a big bang...bucks!! You give a $100, someone else does, we get $400 total!

$3 For sharing a story about your senior horse.

$1 For sharing what you are thankful for.

To keep you up to date, what we have remaining:

 There are 2 sides of the pyramid going up to the top, you the bidders have one side, the donor has the other, and at the top is the goal, $75.

The starting bid is a $5 donation done by you, that is the amount you will give, on the other side the donor matches that $5.

The next person will bid $10, as does the donor.

When we get to $30, the donor gives $30, etc. and so on!! Until we hit $75 at the top.

And if you are curious as to what we make, well just the donors side will total $600 when we reach the top!!

WE ARE NOW LOOKING FOR A $55 BID!

Your choice of a Holiday Halter for your horse!! We have 2 LEFT and they are for sale at $30 each!!

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so much!!

To see what may be available to you visit the CMHR store at http://store.chances...org/hohoha.html

Joel Resenstern has donated one of his new CD's!! He is a wonderful horseman and an even better singer!! We are offering this CD for $20 Thank you Joel for helping with our Mission!! This would make a great Christmas present for anyone on your list!!

We again this year have a gift certificate from Rhea Brown! Rhea is a long time equine lover and a very talented artist. She does charcoal, pastel and watercolor. If you look at her portrait information page it will tell you what you can get for your $150. http://rbrownart.webs.com/

Lisa from Ozark Mountain has given us A THIRD SURPRISE BUCKET!! 




 We are going to sell it at a medium the other 2 went for at auction, so it is up at $125!

I hope this helps some, was just updated!

I do have to work tomorrow, but will still get here when I have the chance. But wanted to say, Happy Thanksgiving to you ALL and I am thankful for YOU!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!! Full and happy I hope!

Check above post for all we still have for our Mission!!

Can't thank you all enough! I am off to work, would love to come home tonight and find all has been taken and we reached the top of the pyramid!!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 22, 2012)

I wanted to take a moment to stop by this morning and wish everyone a *VERY* Happy Thanksgiving! Thank you so very much for opening your hearts to CMHR for another successful 3.00 Mission Of Thanks! We will be able to help so many with your generous donations.


----------



## chandab (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! I want that CD!! and will bid the $55. for the pyramid.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2012)

Debby, you will LOVE this CD!! I haven't heard a Christmas CD this good since Bing Crosby!!



Thank you too for helping us with a success match!

I too would like to take this time to thank all of the very special people who gave from the heart! All of you who gave when I know you had other places that money could of gone, the wonderful and kind donors of some awesome gifts/prizes, the quiet donors who gave so very much of themselves. And the staff of LB who yet again this year put up with this thread for 3 weeks now, but geese did the time go by quickly!!





If you are to receive a gift, please message me with your information and what the prize is, so I may get the information to the correct person. Most of our donors are paying for shipping them self and I need to get the info to them. Please do not send to myself and Tammie, we get confused easily and not sure if it is the same item or another one.

You guys have been so wonderful again this year, and from the bottom of my heart and the bottom of Misty's hoof, we thank you so very much, because with out you, we have no mission!!

A few things we have left and will leave up for sale until Sunday at noon. Please post here that you would like it. Check all threads following this one to make sure it hasn't been taken.

The pyramid match ended with the $55 bid! Thank you to all who helped us make the climb! Our donor, doubling your money has already sent in her match total....thank you!!!

Your choice of a Holiday Halter for your horse!! We have 2 LEFT and they are for sale at $30 each!!

Given by an anonymous donor, thank you so much!!

To see what may be available to you visit the CMHR store at http://store.chances...org/hohoha.html

We again this year have a gift certificate from Rhea Brown! Rhea is a long time equine lover and a very talented artist. She does charcoal, pastel and watercolor. If you look at her portrait information page it will tell you what you can get for your $150. http://rbrownart.webs.com/

Lisa from Ozark Mountain has given us A THIRD SURPRISE BUCKET!! 



 We are going to sell it at a medium the other 2 went for at auction, so it is up at $125!'

Don't let these slip away, awesome items for you and your horse!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish for everyone, a Thanksgiving every day! Thank you again to all have been involved with this mission!

I hope to see some take advantage of what we have left.

You guys truly are a great group of people with kind hearts!! To you, yes you, thank you!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you so much to each and every person that has helped during this years 3.00 Mission Of Thanks! It is most appreciated! The horses will surely benefit from all the kindness.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 27, 2012)

Did I miss the total that was raised this year? I skimmed through the last few days worth of posts and didn't see anything.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 27, 2012)

No, Tammi is scrabbling to get the total together, soon!!!!!!!

We may get a "close" total.


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2012)

Tammi already knows via e-mail, but wanted to post as well. My halter arrived in the mail the other day and its so cute, I got the Crazy Hearts pattern. It might be spring before anyone gets to try it on, with yak coat in place, I don't know if it'll fit right now (plus they are all so dirty and its way to cold for baths).


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 27, 2012)

Not sure if anything is left - but hope you can use what was sent. Thanks for the work you do!


----------

